# Anyone know a teacher that will aid in my guilty pleasure



## brohymn2 (Dec 21, 2015)

So I'm mainly a metal guy but I'm totally a sucker for Irish folk songs. Looking for a teacher who does Skype lessons or is in edmonton and is well versed in that type of thing. I've done a quick Google search bit didn't really find anything. I'm guessing Irish folk guitar teachers arnt in high demand. Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

This gentleman on youtube may be what you're looking for.

Flynner's Folk Songs


----------



## brohymn2 (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks man I'll check it out

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

And to play Irish folksongs, you really should have an Irish guitar (like he has). Be sitting down when you look at them though!


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

See if there's any Irish folk clubs that host open jam sessions in your area. I learned a lot sitting in on one, several people had copies of lyric/chord sheets that they handed out and everyone was totally willing to answer any questions and help out newcomers. I learned to sit where I could see one of the guitarists fret hand and learned to identify what chord he was playing from that, most of the open chords are easy to spot. This also helped develop a good strum technique.


----------



## brohymn2 (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

My favorite Irish Metal tune is The Worst Day Since Yesterday by Flogging Molley.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Just come to a kitchen party in NS


----------



## brohymn2 (Dec 21, 2015)

I'd love to. I lived in new Brunswick for awhile when I was training with the army and loved the east coast. Unfortunately I'm in Edmonton now

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2016)

Combine both of your passions.


----------



## brohymn2 (Dec 21, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Combine both of your passions.


Ya I'm a huge dropkick murphys fan. Pretty much what turned me onto Irish music.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brohymn2 (Dec 21, 2015)

Nm that's not the dropkick murphys lol

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

